# Nissan Engine Light Issues



## mtbistany0 (Oct 1, 2013)

I recently bought a used Nissan Maxima 2010 Premium Package, after 2 months with the car my engine came on. I've put the car in the shop 7 times for the issues and not only can the Nissan Certified Mechanics not figure out the issue but Nissan's own engineers don't have an answer for me. They given me a bunch of different reasons, one being there a leak on the time cover (which required them to take the entire engineer out to fix). I've bee working with Nissan Consumer affairs and they don't have any answers either. Right now there recommendation is to go to the BBB. 

Has any else experienced an issue? If so, how did you resolve it?

thanks


----------

